# Pontiac Starter Part Numbers



## Pontiacjoe (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of a website that list part numbers for starter motors and hopefully shows what part #’s are correct for each engine type?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

What year and motor are you looking for?

Here's a small sample out of my 1971 Motors Manual.

1965 V-8 Premium Fuel 1107781
1965-67 V8s 1107355
1968-69 V8s 1107293 and 1107355
1970 V8 - 400, 455 1108435
1971 V8 - 400, 455 1108446
1971 V8 - 455 H.O. 1108436


----------



## Pontiacjoe (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Three Deuces,
In this case I need a part number for 1970 455 HO (GTO). Can you help?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## 66gtofan#9 (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what the starter numbers are for a 1966 Pontiac GTO, Tripower WS engine code? Thanks


----------

